# Feeling Awful, just found my dwarf hamster dead in her cage.



## Thunderandwhisper (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi

Just really upset just found my beautiful white dwarf hamster, dead in the corner of her cage, she was only five months old. She lived with another dwarf hamster, who now seems quite lonely and keeps looking for her.

She didn't seem quite mentally right, but can't understand why she would of died so early in her life? She seemed a bit mangled, so not sure if the other dwarf hamster, had a fight with her, and she died, but they always seemed to get on so well.

Does anyone have a idea why she would of died?

Will my other dwarf hamster, Maize, now be lonely? Should I get her a new friend?

It seems awful looking at the cage and just seeing Maize in there now. I feel really bad that I didn't notice, because she must of died yesterday afternoon, whilst I was out, and didn't get back till late.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your hammie  It's awfully young to die.

Right now I'd advise you consider Maize to be in quarantine for a few weeks. Who knows if she's also got whatever caused her pal to die? If she wasn't mentally right, as you say, it might have been something she was born with, but there's always a chance it was a virus or infection of some kind. Keep an eye on Maize for a while before you consider introducing another hammie. It would be terrible if a third hamster got sick.

They may well have fought, but there's also a chance that Maize nibbled or bit her after she died. You'll never know for sure. Where were the cuts on her? Did she look like she could have died from the injuries?

I'm afraid I'm no expert on dwarf hamsters but that's my advice for the time being. Someone else on here will soon be able to give you more specific advice. For now, please accept my condolences, poor little mite.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

aww hun im sorry about your loss


maize will be sad for now, but a wekk or so later she would have forgottenall about her little friend

she will be okay on her own.

im sure you did nothing wrong, just natural causes im sure 

xxx
RIP lil one
xx


----------

